# Castalia Trout



## Jcrewhockey03 (Aug 5, 2005)

I recently just moved to Ohio from CT for school, and my grandfather showed me the Castalia Trout Club....
I'm thinking about giving it a try, however, i would prefer to wade into the pool behind the restaurant....and i was wondering how i might be able to do that...
Can anyone help me out? Thanks
Andrew


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

The pool behind the restaurant is on private property. You can go across the street practically and fish at Cold Creek Trout Camp or you can take your chances but they have been kicking a ton of folks out of there lately. You also can launch a small kayak at the trout camp and take it down there- and they cant chase u off- just dont get out of it (it can be a pain in the butt with the current though)

Best bet is to make it easy on yourself and just fish the camp- only $5 and been a lot of nice fish in there lately


----------



## Jcrewhockey03 (Aug 5, 2005)

what if i just walk up river from the camp...(in the water with waders)?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

It wouldnt matter where u entered the creek if you are on foot, when you wound up there its private property and you would be trespassing. The point about launching a small boat is that you arent touching the ground, they own the ground- they dont own the water- so if you stay in a boat and dont anchor or tie off to anything- your fine.

There have been numerous threads about this creek as well as access to other small streams and I can assure you I am steering you correctly. You can always just go wade and see firsthand, I'm just trying to save you from some grief.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

In the state of Ohio the land owner owns the land under the river or creek what ever. However the state owns the water. Like CoolWater said as long as you are not touching the bottom or anything attached to the bottom or bank you're OK.


----------



## Jcrewhockey03 (Aug 5, 2005)

thanks guys, i'm not second guessing, and i certinly appreciate your help with it....i actually got the bug today while i was up there to try and and caught and released one. I've got a kayak, which i bet will do me perfect up there....Thanks again guys....


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

How tough of a paddle is it up the creek to the restaurant?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

About 2 minutes... lol... its not very far. At times the yak my even scrape bottom (depending on depth i.e. wind direction) but its a very simple paddle to get there. The hardest part is trying to fish while keeping yourself in position- there is a current.

For all the trouble I still say just easiest to shorefish at the camp. They dredged the creek when it went commercial so the stretch from the mouth to the car bridge fishes just as good.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

A few of my favorites this season from the camp:

*Beautiful 22 Bow'* 









*Nice looking dark w/ orange* 









*Baseball bat- thin, big tail... tons of black dots if they show up*


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

CoolWater nice fish! Did you get them on spin gear or a fly?


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

if you do use spinning gear, how do you fish for them? What bait/ setup?

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I just got into fly fishing and haven't tried them on the fly yet- although that is likely to happen on one of my next trips.

So yep, spinning it is... usually just drift a tiny bobber with a 1/64 oz jig tipped with 2 waxworms, or spawn sacs, or minnows. Those are my main techniques... every great now and then I will throw very small spoons or inline spinners but the majority come on those drifted offerings.

O yea, without a doubt biggest key to catching fish there- light line- never use anything over 6# test.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I fished there 3 years ago, and had an outstanding day. I went back a couple other times after that and didn't catch a thing. There were so many weeds from where the docks are to the mouth you couldn't get a drift. Maybe it was the time of year I was going. Are there a lot of weeds in there now?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Yea, weeds and shad... always a pain. Theres a few good drifting paths and a few spots where the drift is real slow- almost still fishing. Arch your experience with CC is very typical actually- one trip u can just kill them- catch & release fish all day including some BIG fish.... then next 10 trips can be nothing at all.... I live close which definately allows for more times going- which accounts for the good numbers I get. I do suppose I have increased my % of catching some by familiarity and 'learning' the spot but I do still get :S too.


----------



## Jcrewhockey03 (Aug 5, 2005)

Being new to the area (i came out here to go to school...) i'm not quite sure what the jig with wax worm setup is...can anyone give me a web address to a place where i can buy some....i managed one today with nightcrawlers, and i'm looking for new/improved ways....thanks

Also, what type of flies would you suggest....


----------



## Jcrewhockey03 (Aug 5, 2005)

Also, where can i launch a kayak near the area.....(seems foolish to launch just one kayak for 10$)...


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm not sure how much more I can describe the 1/64 oz. jig, hair jig or regular, usually in black is what I like, tipped with 2 waxworms (livebait).

There is NO other place to launch a boat than the trout camp- if you pay the 5 bucks I doubt they would ask more for carrying a yak to the water.

I was happy to hear that you got one the other day, congratulations on that!

I guess thats about all the info on CC that I have. I do miss the days before it was commercial and the fishing was so much considerably better. Weekends are ridiculous if the weather is even marginal and I'd say better than 75% are keeping their catch. Very often I see people get their two and even come back same day.

Just PM if anyone has any further questions for me.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Why wouldn't you just fish the Huron River for steelhead or the Vermilion? Both have way more fish and a ton of area to actually walk. I can't stand sitting in a pool 10ft from a restaurant. Not to mention it's like fishing in a barrel.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Sometimes the rivers are blown out, and Cold Creek is the only fishable river around.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Along with what Arch said, for me, it's also proximity. It's kinda rare that I choose it on the weekend when I have a lot of time to fish but it's a great spot for getting to after work if time is an issue.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

True, but for me I just wouldn't fish than go there. But if you must fish that is ALWAYS available. Plus it's still fishing and the fish still fight. I drive over that thing almost everyday and haven't fished it in 3 years. But it's fun watching guys fish it.


----------



## irasapper (Jul 9, 2005)

Is there any good fly fishing water out here?


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

Its a spinning setup only stream, why don't you try Michigan. Spawn sackers convention next week. I'll be there... NOT!


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

I remember when the place (the private club) was the Blue Hole. We used to go there on summer evenings and feed popcorn to those trout.


----------

